# Lines that kinda look like stuff



## Momoharu (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, so once in a while, I'd get to use the school scanner. A grand total of twice.  But hell, why not? 

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Suerte-118678197

That's was my really old mabinogi character that I eventually ditched for a better one :D

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Kyuubi-106546596

And of course the ever-present Naruto pic most artists do at least once.

Critiques = love.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

Oh hell, do everyone draw better then me? :<
I have to say you draw rather good, not the best ever, maybe, but good non the less.

I'm not very good at criticizing, but but Suerte looks a little stiff, try another position next time.


----------



## pcbby (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

: D These are pretty good! Proportions seem right for the most part. This is a good point to tinker around with EVERYTHING to make your own unique style. Although, one thing that bothers me in the Suerte picture is that the bangs are sticking out oddly from the hat. It looks like they're appearing out of the brim of the hat.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

Yeah, that was pretty much directly copied from a screenshot... and I have most details on low. 

:P


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

UPDATE AND DOUBLE POST SORRY.

Okay, so my mum finally let me have her old Canon Powershot, so I took a few pictures of some things in my journal.

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Pkmn-Trainer-Jesn-127834557

Yes, I realize that Zangoose sucks.  But this is my trainer-sona, for lack of a better word.

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Chibi-Practice-127834790

Yeah, my chibi's are a tad odd.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

Haha 'this artwork was posted 19hours 19minutes and 19sexonds ago ' haha i timed it perfectly :DD, the only thing is the Zangoose seems a little shorter than im used to, but my zan(geese?) usually have longer legs than theyr supposed to


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

Yeah, I kinda screwed up thar, so I copped out and drew a rock.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

Haha. Good thinking. :3 ..now...Mr.Momo, REQUEST SOEM ARTWERK NAO! Please and thank you.


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

Maybe later~


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

Bleh too much double posting.  People should put comments here.

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Mini-skirts-127995282

Yes, Roy Mustang.

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Belly-Dancer-128956185

Don't worry, it's nothing bad, I just put the tag on there just in case.


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: My whole TWO scanned works!*

ANOTHER SHAMELESS BUMP YEAH.

Just in case anyone still has interest~

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Pkmn-Trainer-Summer-130614836

My friend's pokemon trainer.

http://draconic-aura.deviantart.com/art/Pkmn-Trainer-Meagan-130614977

My other friend's pokemon trainer, and (sadly) my most faved pic on Deviant.  4 fav's ftw.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 7, 2009)

Like the fourth bump in a row, but srsly.







I'd really like a critique on this one, I'm kind of unconfident with my women.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 7, 2009)

Massive mistake would be the legs. They're practically toothpicks. Instead of a slight curve behind the leg, have two lines going away from the front of the leg. Look at some manga to see what I mean. Magical Girl stuff works, with all the short skirts. Also, the arms. The muscles seem to be in the wrong place. Use yourself as a reference.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, I see what your talking about... K, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Saith (Aug 9, 2009)

Um, yeah, I think you have too many straight lines, though it's hypocritical for me to say.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 9, 2009)

Saith said:


> Um, yeah, I think you have too many straight lines, though it's hypocritical for me to say.


A little more detail please, I want to know where I went wrong.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 9, 2009)

You might wanna work on the feet a bit; the heels on her shoes are awkward, and one of them is bending backwards.  Her feet also look like they have no heels, so it looks like she's got bananas for feet.  You might also want to work on the limbs; they look like twigs, and they aren't very proportionate to the torso.  

And just to sound like a perv, work on that cleavage, yo! >D

It's a pretty decent picture, but if you work on the above things I mentioned, it can get better.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I'm keeping those in mind when I draw now.

If only women weren't so damn difficult to draw.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 11, 2009)

They're really not that hard once you've gotten some good practice in ^^


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Aug 11, 2009)

That last one you posted has an excellent head and upper body, but the arms and legs are too thin to match.  The stomach area also looks a little off... not sure how to describe it, but I think it's too... straight.  Not bad though, keep going.  =)

Oddly, I find girls easier to draw than guys, (even though I'm male o_O) mainly because male hair and chests are strangely hard for me to draw.  >_>  It's also more interesting to draw girls. =P  I've made progress on the hair, but my guys still look kinda weird.  I find girls easier because I like long hair, (and I can draw it better) and their body curves are actually easier to draw once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 11, 2009)

With guys, the torso's and arms are straighter, it doesn't invert like girl's hips and waists do.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 11, 2009)

I apologize for another double post, but I'd like a critique again if you people would be so kind.







I'm aware the front arm is weird, I couldn't keep steady while inking.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 11, 2009)

Both of the arms a little too long, and her right arm is longer than her left.  You might also want to work on the angle of her face; as in, maybe raising her nose a little bit, because it looks like it's too close to the mouth and chin.  And she's got... no chest?  Flat seems unlikely with the way you drew her...


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay about the arm thing but that's her back, her head's just turned and her chest is facing away from you.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, but with the angle she's facing, if she had a chest you'd be able to see a bit of it creeping past the arm


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh.  Damn.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 13, 2009)

It's okay. from the looks of things it's only a line or two from correction.

Anyway, I should have posted in your thread long ago. I really like the stuff you're producing. I'll post properly some other time.


----------



## Frosty~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Momoharu said:


> I apologize for another double post, but I'd like a critique again if you people would be so kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her right foot is twisted a bit too far. It's a rather unnatural way to stand.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 14, 2009)

It was from a stock photo, but I might've drawn it a little weird.

And thanks Kai


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 14, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

